# Help! Calling all bird lovers.



## MaryBella (Jul 23, 2013)

I am appealing to all the animal lovers on this forum to help report and get this "group" taken off Facebook.

Leith against Seagulls group on Facebook are encouraging people to poison and kill seagulls. Please could as many people go on FB and report this group.

I heard you guys on here are amazing and will help.

It woun't let me post the link to the page but just type in Leith against Seagulls and you will find it.

Thank you!


----------



## Acrophylla (Apr 16, 2008)

Well done Mary Bella for publicising this. Cruelty to seagulls is not acceptable and I find it depressing that so many people, 971 when I looked, have "liked" this anti-seagull page. I know some people think it's written in a funny style but there is no justification for crossing the line and encouraging people to harm seagulls.


----------



## MaryBella (Jul 23, 2013)

Acrophylla said:


> Well done Mary Bella for publicising this. Cruelty to seagulls is not acceptable and I find it depressing that so many people, 971 when I looked, have "liked" this anti-seagull page. I know some people think it's written in a funny style but there is no justification for crossing the line and encouraging people to harm seagulls.


Thank you! And yes people are "sharing" the page thinking it is funny... but it is certainly not. People on there are advising ways of poisoning the poor birds, and shooting them. Nothing less than animal cruelty. The page has only been up a couple of days, and has already nearly 1000 likes. Sadly this says alot about our fellow "humans".


----------



## Luthien159 (Jul 18, 2013)

Oh my goodness thank you for making people aware of this. I have reported it and I hope many more do!


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

I thought seagulls were a protected species.is this not the case?


----------



## MaryBella (Jul 23, 2013)

Luthien159 said:


> Oh my goodness thank you for making people aware of this. I have reported it and I hope many more do!


Thank you so much! 



lilythepink said:


> I thought seagulls were a protected species.is this not the case?


And yes, indeed they are!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Reported the page, and left them a message. No doubt they will delete it. Sad people.*


----------



## MaryBella (Jul 23, 2013)

JANICE199 said:


> *Reported the page, and left them a message. No doubt they will delete it. Sad people.*


Thank you Janice, every report counts. Was trying to find your comment on FB to "like" it, so maybe they have already deleted it


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

MaryBella said:


> Thank you Janice, every report counts. Was trying to find your comment on FB to "like" it, so maybe they have already deleted it


*They haven't taken my comment down yet. lol
This is what i wrote.*
"Sad sad people. So the seagulls make too much noise for you and you want them dead? you lot need to get a life."


----------



## MaryBella (Jul 23, 2013)

JANICE199 said:


> *They haven't taken my comment down yet. lol
> This is what i wrote.*
> "Sad sad people. So the seagulls make too much noise for you and you want them dead? you lot need to get a life."


Well said! :thumbsup:


----------

